# 38 Super Reloading



## Benchmark (Sep 15, 2020)

Looking at reloading 38 Super using Berrys 124g TMJ copper bullets and Accurate #5 Powder. What minImum grains do I start with? Is it ok to use FMJ grain data for TMJ bullets loads?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The weight of the bullet is more important than what it's made of.
If you want to use 124gr solid copper bullets, see loading data for somebody's 124gr jacketed bullet, but reduce the recommended powder charge by maybe 10% for your first experiments.
Use the recommended primer, too.

It's useful to have a library of loading manuals, and to begin your experiments by comparing all of the recommended, similar loads in all of the books.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Benchmark said:


> Looking at reloading 38 Super using Berrys 124g TMJ copper bullets and Accurate #5 Powder. What minImum grains do I start with? Is it ok to use FMJ grain data for TMJ bullets loads?


...ahem...don't you have a reloading manual...or three? The Lyman 'Pistol & Revolver Handbook Third Edition' has three pages of loads for 12 different bullets; the Hodgdon 2016 has lots of data for 14 different bullets.

To answer your last question, yes, they're 'the same'.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Steve1911A1: Do NOT use jacketed data for monolithic (all copper) bullets. NEVER.
Why not use a decent bullet and not some plated crap? Why not use some real powder to actually get the benefits of .38 Super over the 9x19 (see AA7/AA9/N350, for instance)?
Measure the bullet diameter. Should be at least 0.355". Plated bullets are known to sometimes come undersized and tumble in the air when fired.
Plated bullets GENERALLY use lead bullet data or jacketed data from the start to mid-range load.
124gn/AA5: 6.5-7.7gn.


----------



## Benchmark (Sep 15, 2020)

Well damn I'll definitely need to do more homework. So is it fair to say that this is in the ballpark? 124gn/AA5: 6.7-7.6gn.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

noylj said:


> Steve1911A1: Do NOT use jacketed data for monolithic (all copper) bullets. NEVER...


Please explain why not, in detail.
Weight-for-weight, the results should be similar.
Are the coefficients-of-friction that different?


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

All copper bullets have to be a LOT longer for the same weight. 
Write to the monolithic bullet manufacturers and ask them.
Bullets are simply totally different. Harder, more friction, longer, etc.
You can shoot a plated TMJ bullet (with a lead core) just like an honest to god jacketed bullet, but monolithic are simply different.


----------

